# 2010 Season's Starting



## Vernon.Miller

Went out fishing last week and caught 2-3ish lbs cats. Was a little cold, but had the itch. With the water temp up another 5-10 F should be even more eventful. Stores haven't replenished their stock of bait yet. Had to buy 4 dozen worms. They were pathetic looking, but caught a couple.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Went out again yesterday evening, not alot of action. Couple goldeye, but no cats. Tough fishing with the mud and receding bank line. Found some decent worms at Gander. Small but plump.


----------



## Fallguy

Glad to hear it. I can't wait to get out on the river.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Went out Friday, Sat, and Sun. Only caught 2 fish Friday, but then it picked up. Caught around 15-20 Sat with 2 over 5lbs. Nothing less than 1.5 lbs. Today went out for 5 hrs and ended up with at least 15 again. 2 over 5 agian. The biggest 6.6lbs. This fish has 2 open sores on it. Caught another with one sore on it. What would be causing sores at this time of year? Another look like it had a leach on it, but then if you pushed on the area around it, it would puss. I haven't seen this before in the red. Just wondering if it is a spring thing or what it might be.


----------



## proguide

Are these cats? get a photo of the sores and post them here. We had a run of that up here in Grand Forks a few years ago. Should be nothing but Game and Fish would like to know about it.


----------



## jonnyr7

Could be lamprey causing the sores. I don't know if you guys have those in the Red but they have infested the water here in Mn. I have caught a few fish with lamprey on em. Nasty little creatures with a mouth full of teeth. They kinda look like a leech but are bigger, and have a round mouth full of teeth, they basically suck the life out of whatever they attach themselves to. A lot of times when I catch a fish with one attached to it, they release their suction the second you pull the fish out of the water. The ones that hang on long enough to fall on the shoreline end up in the fire, or crushed under my boot. I hate those things.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Has anyone one been having any luck on the red? Went out Sat and Sun and it was tough pickins. 4- in the 3ish lbs. Very slow too. Using goldeye and crawlers. Is it spawning time?

Haven't caught any more with sores. Must have been a select few.


----------

